# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Не могу удалить Alcohol 120

## Alexey_75

Всем добрый вечер!

Редко проблема с железом ставит меня в тупик, но здесь "дабл-проблем"!
Установлен Алкоголь-120, v1.9.2 (build 1705), и видимо, установлен некорректно. Он "заместил" собой физический привод, которым пользоваться сейчас невозможно, его просто нет в системе. В DOS физический привод работает как часы. Всё-бы ничего, снести и делов! Но дело в том, что, вероятно, была произведена чистка ТЕМР, и для деинсталляции инсталлятор просто не находит файл alcohol.msi. Скачал такой-же инсталлятор, той-же версии и билда. Так эта тварь ругается, что он её не подходит...
1. Как снести эту дрянь без указанного файла?
2. Можно-ли не снося алкоголь, восстановить в системе физический привод?

Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Думаю для начала надо удалить драйвер sptd.sys и перезагрузиться.

----------


## Alexey_75

*Surfer*, пожалуйста, поподробнее, как его удалить корректно?

5 мин спустя:
попробовал тупо удалить. Ничего не поменялось вообще. что-есть, что-нет...

----------


## faortto

сделайте лог программой OSAM и приложите к сообщению (а лучше скриншот этого раздела)

----------


## Alexey_75

Всё, поздно делать логи...! Начитался в нете, и вот что получилось:
1. Удалил все следы алкоголя в реестре
2. Удалил Nero 7
3. Удалил дрова IDE Switch nVidia
4. Удалил всё внутри раздела HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices
5. Удалил HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Cl  ass\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Ключи LowerFilters и UpperFilters
6. Удалил HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} - аналогичные ключи.
7. Удалил первичный и вторичный каналы IDE
После перезагрузки, установка дров на каналы IDE заканчивалось мессагом: "Этот драйвер (atapi.sys) не совместим с этим оборудованием". Удалить atapi.sys не получалось даже из безопаски. Удалил с помощью загрузочного СД везде, где нашёл.
8. После перезагрузки найдено новое оборудование! Заново стали дрова на каналы IDE, правда с флешки (слизал с соседнего компа несколько файлов), а затем и нашлось новое оборудование, LG Super Milti DVD Drive GSA-4167B!!!

Может, кому-то пригодится ещё, проблема решена!

----------

